# micro-t charge rate



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

In case any one needs the proper charge rate to charge your micro-t battery with a good peak charger .6 amps works out nice without even getting the pack warm and it yeilds more torque off the line and a coupple minutes more run time and it only takes 12-15 min. to charge.


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

oops i charger her at 1.5..... man i had like 5 min run time but gobs of torque


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

oh and to charge ot without runin your field charger  get a hobbico rx batter charger leads and take off the outside black piece and plug the banana plugs into your charger or cut em off and solder 
good luck and have fun,
mike


----------

